# Down regulation no period



## Cma700 (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi I have after googling this has been a topic before but i am getting really stressed.  This is my first time on long protocol and I started on Buserelin on the 15.3.  I was due to have my down regulation scan last week 29.3 but my period hadn't arrived so the clinic said not to go in and just ring when it arrives.  My period still hasn't arrived I have AF symptoms but nothing.  I am feeling really down.  has anyone experienced this before how long could it go on for?  

CMAxxx


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

There have been a few ladies in here before who have not had a period during their down reg and when they have had a scan they have found the lining to be thin enough already. It's not the norm but it isn't that rare and I have seen it here quite a few times. Did the clinic ask you to contact them again if there is still no bleed?

Xxx


----------



## Cma700 (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks cloudy. 
I had a scan on day 27 just before I had my scratch to check my lining was think enough.  They said it was just as they expected for that stage in my cycle and nice and thick.  I am now on day 40 down regging for 19 days.  No the clinic just said to call when I had my period.  My body is so annoying!


----------



## Pv7882 (Jan 25, 2017)

Hi CMA - i also had a long protocol FET last december and my period got delayed, but wasnt too long..delayed by 5 days. I hope it turns out soon for u..
Good luck!!


----------



## Cma700 (Nov 12, 2012)

Went back the clinic today as it's day 20 now and still havent had a bleed and feelin dreadful. I don't feel with it and I have put on half a stone I weight ! 
The clinic did scan and bloods and said I haven't down regulated yet and they found small cysts on my ovaries. I have got to take an additional injection tonight to remove the cysts and bring on the bleed. 
Has anyone else experienced this on buserin?


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Me 

I had similar and was given pregnyl to inject and my period started a few days later - and I started to feel loads better once I had a bleed!

I hope it helps and you start feeling better soon xxx


----------



## Cma700 (Nov 12, 2012)

Still no period after ovritle injection not sure how long it takes. Do you think they will cancel the cycle if I don't down regulate . I'm on week number 4 now .


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Ah bless you  

Some people down reg for months (e.g. Women with endo or adeno might do a 3 month down reg) so it won't do you any harm to do it for longer. It's more an issue of how long they think it might take for the trigger to work (or if they think they need to try something else), or unless they scan and find you have now down regged enough (because it does sometimes happen with no bleed).

Have they asked you to go back for another scan?

Xxx


----------



## Cma700 (Nov 12, 2012)

No just got to phone when I have had a bleed 😫


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Maybe call them Monday and ask for their advice?

Xxx


----------



## Cma700 (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi i called them and they said give it another week. Still nothing on he bleed front 😱


----------



## McNibbles (Jan 9, 2017)

Hi Cma700

This is the first time I've posted in here and I don't know if my info is helpful for you or not but out of the 7 cycles I've done, 5 so far have been long down regs (min 6 weeks) and I've never had AF while doing the down reg. Cloudy has explained pretty much how my cycles go. Once I start the down reg they get me in for a BT/Scan at a certain point to check that my hormones and lining have done whatever they're supposed to do and then they just assign a day 1 for me to start the cycle. I've never taken Buserelin though so that might work differently. I can imagine how much it must be bothering you by now. Hopefully with another week of meds things start to happen xx


----------



## Cma700 (Nov 12, 2012)

Thank you McNibbles 
update my period has finally arrived!  Start stimming tomorrow!    Been on buserlyn for 5 weeks and my stomach is a mess but pleased to be moving onto the next one.


----------



## McNibbles (Jan 9, 2017)

Awesome! Down regs get pretty boring so it's always exciting to finally start the cycle. Good luck with it all x


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Brilliant news - glad things are finally moving for you 

Xxx


----------

